

Pirate Bay to allow real-object downloads - reverend_gonzo
http://www.zdnet.com.au/pirate-bay-to-allow-real-object-downloads-339330303.htm

======
kiloaper
So this is thingiverse.com but presumably without the prevention of copyright
infringement[1]? As a 3D printer owner Thingiverse is awesome. I encourage
people to check it out, if anything just to see how far DIY 3d printers have
come.

[1] [http://blog.thingiverse.com/2011/02/18/copyright-and-
intelle...](http://blog.thingiverse.com/2011/02/18/copyright-and-intellectual-
property-policy/)

